# Audi 5000 interchangability?



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Does anyone know what Audi 5000 cyl heads might be compatible with the QSW's? 
I'm having an impossible time getting my injectors out and am tempted to go back to the JY for the 5 cyl head I left there last week!


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Damn!
Thanks for the info. I was hoping the head would be a direct or close to direct swap. The injectors came out of that head like BUTTER! Mine feel like they are welded in.
I've actually broken my injector puller with the force I've had to apply to pull out the first two on my QSW head. And the first one dropped the shroud inside the head and broke the lower injector insert


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Vice Grips and a big prybar


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (eurowner)*

what year 5000? I know someone that could use an ECU out of one (think his is a 1980)


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

This one looked a lot newer than 1980, it was CIS-E. Looked like a late 80's model. Gold, automatic.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

can't think of why it wouldn't work. I've got a head from a 100 lined up for my coupe GT.
Look at it and see if all the outlets are in the same place.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

1031 is right. And hydraulic lifter (read: 2.2L or bigger) I5 head will bolt up to any other hydraulic lifter (read 2.2L or bigger) block, with the exception being the Eurovan head and block. The EV block needs some modification, and you need different head bolts or studs. 
The other thing to keep in mind is that you probably don't want what 1031 has--the 100 head. The 100, like the 80 and 90, has an injector-in-intake design. 
The 5000s (like you mentioned) had the same injector-in-head design as your Quantum, so they will bolt right in. 
Later 5000s and turbo models deleted the engine-driven vacuum pump, so, depending on the year of 5000 you get your head from, you may need to do the same. *This is not a bad thing.* The vacuum pump ticks loudly in most cases and hardly does anything. I have deleted a few, and there is no discernible change in brake pedal feel. After all, how many 8V engines leave you feeling like you don't have enough brake vacuum?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Any solid-lifter 20v Audi heads? Mostly as a curiosity, since I have one of each block type. I seem to recall seeing something about a 2.0 20v I5 engine in the 80s, but I can't remember where I read it.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Looks like I have to take off the head anyway as I cannot get the exhaust manifold off while on the car. The engine mount bracket is in the way of the last two nuts and they are both stripped.
I may go back to the JY and take a look at that head.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Any solid-lifter 20v Audi heads?

Only Audi Sport stuff. SQ heads are solid lifter and geared, opposing cams. Trick stuff, but terribly expensive and functionally no better than the much more available production parts.
2.0L 20V existed in an Italian market NA engine in a CQ, but never in turbo form. Dahlback built a 2.0L 20V I5 using one of these cranks. I wouldn't mind doing the same, but the 2.2L-2.3L layout is well proven to the level I am after.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Only Audi Sport stuff. SQ heads are solid lifter and geared, opposing cams. Trick stuff, but terribly expensive and functionally no better than the much more available production parts.
2.0L 20V existed in an Italian market NA engine in a CQ, but never in turbo form. Dahlback built a 2.0L 20V I5 using one of these cranks. I wouldn't mind doing the same, but the 2.2L-2.3L layout is well proven to the level I am after.

Mm. So, it sounds as though if I really want to seriously pursue a more performance oriented 5-can engine for the Syncro, it would be better to base it off the 2.22 JT hydraulic lifter engine in it already than the 2.0 CN block sitting in the garage.
Leaving me trying to figure out what to do with said CN block. The poor diesel head is crazily warped, I'd have to mill way too much off of it and then have the cam bearings bored again to even hope of getting it usable. With it's rod heights and their diesel-compression resisting strength I was considering it a good candidate for a turbo propane or E85 engine with high dynamic compression and nice peppy boost. Ah well.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Kurt, 
Yes, I think you would be most wise to start with a JT. Parts are everywhere, including heads.


----------

